# Rear camber adjustment or new coil springs?



## Reset (May 1, 2019)

Have a 2009 Rogue, tires were just about shredded on the inner edge. I had this on another vehicle that did not have rear camber adjustment, and the solution was to replace the coil springs. However, I cannot find aftermarket springs anywhere, and the dealer wants $283 EACH. Trying to figure out the solution forward. are there coil springs available? Not chancing it with used, don't want to end up with worn out tires since to replace the two was $260. Or, is there a camber adjustment for the rear? The dealership said there is not, and there's not much info on this. Finally, is there an adjustable camber arm that would fit? I'm hoping the dealer was wrong and I just need to take it elsewhere for an alignment, but if not need a solution before I wear out the new tires. Thanks.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Your '09 Rogue should already have both camber and toe adjustments on the rear. You say "shredded", if the wear was uneven then the problem is more likely toe-out than camber. Camber wear is smooth, toe is feathered.


----------



## Reset (May 1, 2019)

VStar650CL said:


> Your '09 Rogue should already have both camber and toe adjustments on the rear. You say "shredded", if the wear was uneven then the problem is more likely toe-out than camber. Camber wear is smooth, toe is feathered.


In any case you're saying the tech at the dealer telling me it can't be adjusted is wrong. Not sure why he would say that, but I'll need to look for a reputable place to do the job. As the alignment was done a few years ago and no major events have occurred, is there anything I should be looking for that might need replacing (other than coil springs)?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Reset said:


> In any case you're saying the tech at the dealer telling me it can't be adjusted is wrong. Not sure why he would say that, but I'll need to look for a reputable place to do the job.


He's wrong. Here's the section from the '09 Rogue FSM, page RSU-7:


----------



## Reset (May 1, 2019)

VStar650CL said:


> He's wrong. Here's the section from the '09 Rogue FSM, page RSU-7:


Appreciate the insight. Might look for a copy of the FSM while I'm at it. Thanks!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, happy to help!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Reset said:


> Have a 2009 Rogue, tires were just about shredded on the inner edge. I had this on another vehicle that did not have rear camber adjustment, and the solution was to replace the coil springs. However, I cannot find aftermarket springs anywhere, and the dealer wants $283 EACH. Trying to figure out the solution forward. are there coil springs available?


There should be no need to replace the coil springs. As VStar650cl replied, it's most likely alignment. Here's where you can download a copy of the FSM:



https://diyservicemanuals.com/nissan-rogue-service-repair-manuals/


----------



## Reset (May 1, 2019)

rogoman said:


> There should be no need to replace the coil springs. As VStar650cl replied, it's most likely alignment. Here's where you can download a copy of the FSM:
> 
> 
> 
> https://diyservicemanuals.com/nissan-rogue-service-repair-manuals/


Thanks for the link. I tried to download and it comes out as a .rar extension? Not sure what opens that.

By the way, got under and took a good look around. The camber bolts/nuts are a solid hunk of rust. Obviously, when the dealer did the last alignment they never even touched them. Was my son's car, didn't get a copy of the results. Will probably have to cut them out


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Reset said:


> I tried to download and it comes out as a .rar extension? Not sure what opens that.


RAR is a variant of zip files. WinZIP, 7-Zip, and a bunch of other free utilities will unpack it.


----------

